# Precious Phlicks Boy!



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm not sure if the Phlicks site is up-to-date, as I haven't been checking breeders' sites for available puppies (HARD TO BELIEVE, HUH?), but it doesn't hurt to call and ask!  

He looks precious. What a face. :wub: :wub: 

http://phlicksmaltese.com/Our%20Puppies.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

What a cutie, I think he might be my Truman's brother.


QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 31 2009, 05:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868473


> I'm not sure if the Phlicks site is up-to-date, as I haven't been checking breeders' sites for available puppies (HARD TO BELIEVE, HUH?), but it doesn't hurt to call and ask!
> 
> He looks precious. What a face. :wub: :wub:
> 
> ...


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Cute face! :wub: I hope someone here gets him so we can watch him grow up!

On a side note, I always forget that's what our Malts' legs look like with short hair!! Wow! Extremely leggy!!


----------

